
In echo of Mao era, China's schools in book-cleansing drive - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-books-insight/in-echo-of-mao-era-chinas-schools-in-book-cleansing-drive-idUSKBN24A1R5
======
pseudolus
I'm entirely unfamiliar with the literary scene in China but I do wonder if
there exists there the local equivalent of a Kindle and whether a simple
command could simple "vanish" a literary work that only exists in an
electronic format.

